# smoking cigars in pipes



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Someone recently mentioned that they save there last few sprinkles of baccy in a collective jar, so I started doing so as well. Then I smoked a pinch petite coronation andbthought it to he so goo I didn't want to toss the nub of this cuban beauty away. So I saved it. Then, an idea popped in my head and I took action... I will let the pictures tell the story.




























That's right. I cut the burned end off the cigar nub (actually I did this when I was done smoking it) and placed it in re left over jar, and blended it. In Hinsight I shouldbuave blended the cigar first. Then mixes them, but I have been drinking (what's new). I smoked a bowl for res img and it was WOW.... im smoking a rocky patel vintage 1990 now, I may add this to the jar as well.... I suggest giving this a try if you smoke cigars as well. No need to waits any of the cigar, this will he my new regiment.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice Blake! I've tried smoking cigar clippings but never thought to use the nubs.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

I like it mixed in with the pipe baccy.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Tos makes the thread title more literal. Lol. The wmd for my noun was unravling, giving mebloosebpieces in ky mouth, I didn't want to give up with this much cigar left. And it was the perfect RG foe my pipe... so.....


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

I had an uncle who smoked from a box that he put his tobacco into. He bought about 1-2 ounces a day (back when there were lots of tobacco stores and many stores sold OTC tobacco) and then put the remainder into his tobacco box. It contained little bits of 20-30 tobaccos. He just shook it and smoked it. He enjoyed it.

Now, my Dad's blend has cigars ground up in it. I like his blend, so it seems to work well.


----------



## Yamaha53 (May 22, 2010)

Ive tried it and didnt care much for it. I smoke a lot of pipes and never took much to cigar leaf blends or leftovers. I do use a pipe, like Gibson, to smoke the nubs on a daily basis. Works perfectly!


----------



## SmokinDragon (May 31, 2009)

great....

now i have to out and get a magic bullet..

LOL


----------



## timothy.ll (Nov 7, 2010)

Wow. Talk about making a first impression!

I'll have to try this at the inlaws over the holiday...


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

gibson_es said:


> Tos makes the thread title more literal. Lol. The wmd for my noun was unravling, giving mebloosebpieces in ky mouth, I didn't want to give up with this much cigar left. And it was the perfect RG foe my pipe... so.....


Some people say cigar and pipe smokers are weird but I say we're just a little different. :mrgreen:


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

What language was I typing in? I hate my phones predictive txt. Its about as good as madame leo's dog... mix that with drinking and......WTF?!?


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

gibson_es said:


> What language was I typing in? I hate my phones predictive txt. Its about as good as madame leo's dog... mix that with drinking and......WTF?!?


Lol, must be the meds or sleep deprivation! :mrgreen:


----------



## kvv098 (Mar 16, 2010)

I add latakia and orientals to shredded nubs. Smokes wonderful. Cigar gives strength and base and Latakia+Or add spice. Completely different taste than smoking a cigar.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Just wondering, re-lit cigar nubs taste like day old a$$. Do they taste better when shredded and smoked in a pipe? I may have to start saving my nubs..burnt end clipped of course.


----------



## kvv098 (Mar 16, 2010)

shannensmall said:


> Just wondering, re-lit cigar nubs taste like day old a$$. Do they taste better when shredded and smoked in a pipe? I may have to start saving my nubs..burnt end clipped of course.


I know. I was afraid of it but tried anyway. It smells disgusting , but when lit the taste is actually very good. And I found that I feel nic strength more from pipe that when it was the cig. No effect from smoking the whole cigar, but this nub in pipe knocks me off.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

That's probably because the nub is full of all the nicotine that was filtered from the cigar as you smoked it. I'll have to try this nub thing.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

As long as the burnt end is clipped yur fine. Mimebis mixed with pipe tobacco, I dot k.ow hoe they smoke if its all cigars. But I will find out today, I did three more nubs yesterday and I have not mixed them with the otherbatxh yet, I want to see hoe they are with just the three cigars... there nubs from the following cigars:

RyJ no. 3 (cuban)
AF cheateu feunte queen b
RP vintage 1990


So I expect some spice and earthyness out ofbthis one... I predict that It wont be so good by themselves and that mixin them with the other batch will be needed.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Stop! Forget the cigar thing. Move directly to ancient purpose-built nubs exclusively made for pipes. Consider the Belgian-made "bouchon" made of tabak-Semois specifically for plugging into a pipe. It is *the* item made from a 100-year old Belgian strain of Kentucky tobacco that will kick your pipe-smoking chazz from here to Brussels. Bouchon - that's the ticket. You can trust me on this.










Smoke too many and you start to look like this guy.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice one Moo!  I'm assuming the bouchon come pre cut? :mischief:


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

SmoknTaz said:


> Nice one Moo!  I'm assuming the bouchon come pre cut? :mischief:


Mais oui! But of course. The thumb-sized "corks" are open on the narrow end which goes into the pipe; the other end is capped, cigar-like. You stuff it (in your pipe) and make small "X" shaped cut on the cap, light and puff. It is the perfect pipe nub. Don't believe me? Just ask any Belgian.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

gibson_es said:


> As long as the burnt end is clipped yur fine. Mimebis mixed with pipe tobacco, I dot k.ow hoe they smoke if its all cigars. But I will find out today, I did three more nubs yesterday and I have not mixed them with the otherbatxh yet, I want to see hoe they are with just the three cigars... there nubs from the following cigars:
> 
> RyJ no. 3 (cuban)
> AF cheateu feunte queen b
> ...


I can imagine the smell of pre-smoked cigar leaf and wonder how the pipe handles it. Heavy cigar ghost?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

SmoknTaz said:


> Nice Blake! I've tried smoking cigar clippings but never thought to use the nubs.


I have seen people cut up a plugged cigar and smoke it in a pipe as well.


----------



## kvv098 (Mar 16, 2010)

Mister Moo said:


> I can imagine the smell of pre-smoked cigar leaf and wonder how the pipe handles it. Heavy cigar ghost?


Meer


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I would highly recommend the "Bouchons", unfortunately they're difficult to find on this side of the pond. Also they have the terrible side-effect of turning you into a creepy wax guy. The upside is they don't taste like nasty old cigar nubs. :biggrin:


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Those things are pretty cool. Better hope Olivia/Cain doesn't find out about them. They will call them "special" and slap a 10 per nub price tag on them.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Mister Moo said:


> ........ Consider the Belgian-made "bouchon" ......... You can trust me on this.........


*Ooooo! Nice one Mr Mayor!* :wave:

*Those look very interesting!*

:yo:


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

I would smoke one... lol


I have 4 diff nubs combined in there now. I smoked a bowl last night and it was quite good. There's no burnt or ashy taste to it at all. It does make it strong. It seems I need to keep a certain cigar to pipe tobacco ratio going. So I am going to add some left over pipe tobacco today and then see how it smokes.... I like it because its also a money saver. Lol.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

commonsenseman said:


> I would highly recommend the "Bouchons", unfortunately they're difficult to find on this side of the pond. Also they have the terrible side-effect of turning you into a creepy wax guy. The upside is they don't taste like nasty old cigar nubs. :biggrin:


Are *you* one of the three people in the United States who has actually smoked both? :fear:

As many euro-people know, my nickname in Belgium is Monsieur Bouchon. I know the pipe bouchon but have never popped a stale cigar in a pipe. What do you say, common'man?


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> Are *you* one of the three people in the United States who has actually smoked both? :fear:
> 
> As many euro-people know, my nickname in Belgium is Monsieur Bouchon. I know the pipe bouchon but have never popped a stale cigar in a pipe. What do you say, common'man?


Unfortunately I have tried re-lighting an old, nasty cigar before. I have also tried shredding up cigar leaves to smoke in a pipe. My experiences were both sub-par.

The Bouchon is a much better alternative, if you have a pipe that it fits in properly. The flavor was actually fairly close to a cigar, with more vitamin-n.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

commonsenseman said:


> Unfortunately I have tried re-lighting an old, nasty cigar before. I have also tried shredding up cigar leaves to smoke in a pipe. My experiences were both sub-par.
> 
> The Bouchon is a much better alternative, if you have a pipe that it fits in properly. The flavor was actually fairly close to a cigar, with more vitamin-n.


Im going to have to try that bouchon.

The cigar I stuck In The pipe was good. But it was not relit it never whent out from when I was smoking it.

However cutting them up aftewards and smoking them by themselves was not so good. It had to be mixed. After it was mixed it was verygood. Little twang from the two cubans. Some spice from the RP, and a bit of earthiness from the queen added to the subtle notes from the pipe tobacco made for a good smoke... just a little strong.


----------



## KickinItInSD (Aug 4, 2010)

shannensmall said:


> Those things are pretty cool. Better hope Olivia/Cain doesn't find out about them. They will call them "special" and slap a 10 per nub price tag on them.


CAO Gold Vintage Bouchon 4"7/8 * 60

Is it too late?


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Hmmm. No talk of a group buy yet; I'll check later...


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

OK Blake, this one's for you man.

Since reading this thread, I've been saving all my nubs (4-5 a day sometimes more) and all my cap clippings.



















Gallon ziplock bag, feels about a pound worth. All Maduro nubs and clippings.










This is a mix of about 5 different cigars, all Maduro. Smoking by itself is pretty good, but like you noticed, mixing it tastes really good. For some reason mixing it with a mild (I guess) aromatic allows more of the Maduro flavors to come through.

Funny thing about the smell. Before shredding the nubs, even with the burn end clipped, smelled like burnt cigar nubs. But once mixed and allowed to sit in the bag for a couple of days, has turned into a sweet, smokey smelling mix. The burnt smell is all but gone. The bag actually smells pretty damn tasty.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks for the pics! Clad to see my idea at work. Maybe after a few months of this we can trade a sampler for a sampler and see how they compare. Mine is less categorized. Your completly right about the smell. The pipe bacc has a lot to do with that too. I can tell by taste and sleep if I need more pipe baccy mixed or not. And I consider it 'free' tobacco, because the cigars I would just toss anyway, and the pipe baccy is when I don't even have a bowl left to smoke,and don't want a half bowl sitting in a jar for god knows how long before I order that same tobacco again, if I ever do. I can't wait to order some cubana, so I can eventually have more of a cuban twang in here. And I think when I order some boswell christmas cookie I might add an extra ounce of it ( only$ 2.50 an oz) just to blend with this mix... could be a bad idea, ima see what happens. I hope to have this goal revved by april or so.( gotta actually smoke those cubas as well, and im not gonna smoke cigars quickly. Just to do this project so there's no real way of knowing when this will be at that point)


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Because I don't want to waste the cigar baccy, I've just been mixing it as I need it. I don't want to pre blend the bag with something that may not mix well with it. I only have 3 types of tobacco ATM to mix with but more will be ordered at the end of the week. And I'll be playing with mixing all of those with it.


----------



## reblyell (Jan 28, 2010)

Mister Moo said:


> Stop! Forget the cigar thing. Move directly to ancient purpose-built nubs exclusively made for pipes. Consider the Belgian-made "bouchon" made of tabak-Semois specifically for plugging into a pipe. It is *the* item made from a 100-year old Belgian strain of Kentucky tobacco that will kick your pipe-smoking chazz from here to Brussels. Bouchon - that's the ticket. You can trust me on this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have GOT to get some of those...


----------



## reblyell (Jan 28, 2010)

Shannen, Blake,

How goes the experiment?

I have always hated tossing my nubs. 

Still haven't smoked a pipe, yet. My sister is sending me one of her antler pipes and I have some pipe 'baccy on order...


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

i have been saving my nubs and clippings, i have way too many of them. lol. i have not cut any down yet, as i want to figure out what to blend them with and such, but the mix i have going right now is pretty good, it changes, every other time i change it it tastes like ass, then i change it and its amazing again. lol. honestly joe, if you wanted to, you could just get you a corn cob and a cheap bag of mellow blend at walgreens and get an old moonshine jar (dont act like you dont have one) and take some of the pipe tobacco and mix it with the blended cigar baccy and just have fun mixing stuff, that blenders gold, to be a super cheap OTC, is not bad by its self either.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Just the other day I had a Nestor Reserve that was plugged and no amount of reaming would fix it, so I split the maddy wrapper off (almost a whole cigar worth) and sliced it into short ribbon cut baccy and mixed it with HnH Stogie....mmm good. 

See unlike Blake, I keep my cigar baccy in a bag all by itself and just mix it as I go.


----------



## RGRTim (Jan 7, 2011)

WOW. I relight cigars all the time, smoke half on the walk to work/finish on the walk home but never would have considered grinding and smoking the nub's. Def have to give this a try. thanks for the info/pics.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Mister Moo said:


>


I want I want I want I want I want I want I want! :smoke:


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

shannensmall said:


> Just the other day I had a Nestor Reserve that was plugged and no amount of reaming would fix it, so I split the maddy wrapper off (almost a whole cigar worth) and sliced it into short ribbon cut baccy and mixed it with HnH Stogie....mmm good.
> 
> See unlike Blake, I keep my cigar baccy in a bag all by itself and just mix it as I go.


actually, now i do keep it seperate, exept i have not ground them yet, i do have one bag with two dog rockets that i have already ground up, i want to order some christmas cookie and mix in some more 'chocolaty' cigars, as well as a couple secretos if i can ever get more.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

[/QUOTE]
Say Blake and others,
This caught my attention, never been interested in pipes but I thought this might get me going. 
Do you still use a pipe for smoking nubs?
My usual RG is 48-54.
Does it matters what pipe I buy or should I just go get a $10 pipe and try it?
can you even get a pipe for $10?


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

the photo above is not what i usually do with the nubs, i usually grind them and mix them up with pipe baccy, so not to waste any baccy, the above i did because it was coming apart, and i didnt want to waste a good smoke, you can get a corncob for about $5-15 depending on were you get it and the area you live in, i believe i got mine for closer to $5 from walgreens, corncob is a good place to start, the above pipe is a bit more pricey, you can find decent briars for that price, used, if you look around, i would even look in the WTS in the pipe section for some, i have seen many pipes there that were decent for that price. might even be able to trade a few smokes to someone for a good pipe.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

I understand this thread was more on the grinding and mixing.
I was looking at the nubbing aspect. 
Thanks for the info, guess I will go get me a cob and see how it goes.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

yep, though i suggesting glanching around for a used briar first, corncobs wont last as long. but corncobs are good starter pipes, so it will be just fine.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

cool, il will check for a Briar here first! thanks


----------



## rhmills (Nov 26, 2010)

Thank you for reviving this topic! I was wondering about smoking cigars in pipes and couldn't find anything throught the search function.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

gibson_es said:


> Someone recently mentioned that they save there last few sprinkles of baccy in a collective jar, so I started doing so as well. Then I smoked a pinch petite coronation andbthought it to he so goo I didn't want to toss the nub of this cuban beauty away. So I saved it. That's right. I cut the burned end off the cigar nub (actually I did this when I was done smoking it) and placed it in re left over jar, and blended it. In Hinsight I shouldbuave blended the cigar first. Then mixes them, but I have been drinking (what's new). I smoked a bowl for res img and it was WOW.... im smoking a rocky patel vintage 1990 now, I may add this to the jar as well.... I suggest giving this a try if you smoke cigars as well. No need to waits any of the cigar, this will he my new regiment.


Thanks for the idea Blake. I am going to do this. I have about a tin of SWRA I am going to experiment on. Very economic too! A bump for you my friend!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Kevin Keith said:


> Thanks for the idea Blake. I am going to do this. I have about a tin of SWRA I am going to experiment on. Very economic too! A bump for you my friend!


:happy:

no problem man, i was surprised to see this one revived. good stuff!


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

i'm gonna try the bump again this pm blake. seems I bump you too much! hahaha


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

lol! its all good, the verbal bump is more then enough


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Reino said:


> I understand this thread was more on the grinding and mixing.
> I was looking at the nubbing aspect.
> Thanks for the info, guess I will go get me a cob and see how it goes.


Funny thing I've notice about pipes and cigars. If you take and grind cigar baccy up and stuff 100% cigar baccy in a pipe. It doesn't taste the same and is very bitey, but if you take a still burning nub and stick it in a pipe. It still tastes like the same cigar you were just smoking...provided your pipe isn't full of baccy ghosts. Very strange indeed.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Very interesting posts for a cigar smoker to read. It's hard for me to believe that the tobacco from any nubbed cigar would be worth smoking. The heat and nicotine would destroy the qualities of the tobacco, imho. What about mixing a quantity of really good tobacco from a well aged cigar? Perhaps one not readily available in this country?

Since I know a bit about cigars but nothing about pipes I would be glad to send someone a well aged stick if you would like to try this.

Say a 14 year old Bolivar? 

Ignorance is such bliss. It's nice to post on a thread without having to have an opinion.

Bob


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Why?

Why not just smoke pipe tobacco in the pipe and leave the stogies for smoking like a stogie? Tossing the nub is just part of the cigar experience. It goes hand and hand with paying 12 to 15 dollars for a nice hand rolled stick. Its about excessiveness right?:boink:


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Bob, I'll take you up on that! PMed in you're serious! And I will report back!

During the war, Churchill used to save his nubs for his gardener to pipe. I used to think he was giving the poor guy garbage, but I did this with a JdN Antano last night and it was actually good!


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Kevin Keith said:


> Bob, I'll take you up on that! PMed in you're serious! And I will report back!
> 
> During the war, Churchill used to save his nubs for his gardener to pipe. I used to think he was giving the poor guy garbage, but I did this with a JdN Antano last night and it was actually good!


PM returned. Churchill was a great wartime leader but a cheap SOB...


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

shannensmall said:


> Funny thing I've notice about pipes and cigars. If you take and grind cigar baccy up and stuff 100% cigar baccy in a pipe. It doesn't taste the same and is very bitey, but if you take a still burning nub and stick it in a pipe. It still tastes like the same cigar you were just smoking...provided your pipe isn't full of baccy ghosts. Very strange indeed.


honestly, the ghosts in my pipe when i did it made it fun, very interesting.



bpegler said:


> Very interesting posts for a cigar smoker to read. It's hard for me to believe that the tobacco from any nubbed cigar would be worth smoking. The heat and nicotine would destroy the qualities of the tobacco, imho. What about mixing a quantity of really good tobacco from a well aged cigar? Perhaps one not readily available in this country?
> 
> Since I know a bit about cigars but nothing about pipes I would be glad to send someone a well aged stick if you would like to try this.
> 
> ...


generous of you, if kevin hadnt jumped on this already i would be right on it. i am a cigar smoker first, and pipe man second, i know my cigars very well, though im sure you are wiser then me still, im still learning bout pipe smoking, but i no longer feel like a novice, though im no veteran either, far from it. when i first did this i had the same thoughts you did, but i though what the hell, pipe baccy is cheap and the nubs are gonna get tossed anyway, and although the science of it states it will taste like shit, it dont, when mixed right, i am still amazed my this, but if it smokes good, then im happy, even if i am confused, i did take a good, but cheap, cigar that was small and, without smoking any of it or anything, i cut it up and smoked it in the pipe, it was not bad, but it was harsh, i took what i didnt put in the pipe and mix with baccy, 1000% better.


sounds7 said:


> Why?
> 
> Why not just smoke pipe tobacco in the pipe and leave the stogies for smoking like a stogie? Tossing the nub is just part of the cigar experience. It goes hand and hand with paying 12 to 15 dollars for a nice hand rolled stick. Its about excessiveness right?:boink:


smoking is all about the fun and the experiance, but tossing the nub is not really part of the experience. lol. i like blending things togeather to dry and make it better, or just as good but different, sometimes is a pipe tobacco i dont really like too buch, but mixing it with the right cigar leaf, or cigar clippings.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Bob, your generosity makes Churchill look like a piker! Thanks so much and I *will* post on it when the smokin's done!


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Blake, I mixed the JdN with some PA and, I gotta be honest, it was good. The nub gave the whole shebang a chocolately smell but it just tasted good. I smoked it in a MM Country Gentleman, nice and slow. No harshness, no bite. I used a cigar holder while smoking the stick to eliminate the spit. Ha!


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

sounds7 said:


> Why?
> 
> Why not just smoke pipe tobacco in the pipe and leave the stogies for smoking like a stogie? Tossing the nub is just part of the cigar experience. It goes hand and hand with paying 12 to 15 dollars for a nice hand rolled stick. Its about excessiveness right?:boink:


It helps if you do a flaming purge just before you let the nub die out. Also, for gods sake, clip the burnt part off before hitting the blender.

Like I posted before in this thread...the blended nubs eventually loose the burnt ass smell if allowed to rest in the bag for a bit. Dunno why, but they do. :noidea: When I smell my bag o baccy all I smell is sweet cigar heaven.

Ok there is a bit of the smell remaining but it's very faint and nothing like what you would expect.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

shannensmall said:


> It helps if you do a flaming purge just before you let the nub die out. Also, for gods sake, clip the burnt part off before hitting the blender.
> 
> Like I posted before in this thread...the blended nubs eventually loose the burnt ass smell if allowed to rest in the bag for a bit. Dunno why, but they do. :noidea: When I smell my bag o baccy all I smell is sweet cigar heaven.
> 
> Ok there is a bit of the smell remaining but it's very faint and nothing like what you would expect.


this is almost exactly what i do, i purge before im done, and i cut the burnt end off as soon as im done, so its still going when i cut it, i use a pvc pipe cutter and it works well. very well. lol. i then let my cigar sit for a day or so before putting it in a baggie, then i let it sit for many days. i have a bag full of nubs that have not been chopped up yet, and the bag smell great, they smell unsmoked almost.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Just finished another bowl of this delish monstrosity: JdN Antano, Punch Rare Corojo, an equal amount of SWRA and about a tablespoon of an house English. Broke out a fresh MMCG last night for the first mix (JdN and PA) and will keep this one for 'gar mixes. OMG, this smells and tastes really, really good. Unbe-freakin'-lievable for used up cigar scraps! Y'all gotta try this...I ain't even jokin'.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

glad to see people enjoying this idea. this should be a sticky thread


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Absolutely it should be!


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

sounds7 said:


> Why?
> 
> Why not just smoke pipe tobacco in the pipe and leave the stogies for smoking like a stogie? Tossing the nub is just part of the cigar experience. It goes hand and hand with paying 12 to 15 dollars for a nice hand rolled stick. Its about excessiveness right?:boink:


Why? Why indeed! With this kind of thinking we'd still be rubbing two sticks together! hahaha :whoo:


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Burning a 50/50 mix of Brown Irish Rope and my maduro baccy mix. Lovin it!


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Tear it up Shannen!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

anyone have any ideas for what type a stogie would mix well with frog morton, if any? about about with a black cherry aero? i think we need to get a good list of blend ideas going on here.


----------



## Rune (Feb 5, 2011)

When you are collecting nubs are you having them in a jar in the right humidity with a humidifier or?


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

i think putting the cigar in a pipe to nub it works pretty well (ive done it once or twice)
but letting it sit for later lets the tobacco "stale" which i think would taste pretty bad <.<


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Rune said:


> When you are collecting nubs are you having them in a jar in the right humidity with a humidifier or?





Zogg said:


> i think putting the cigar in a pipe to nub it works pretty well (ive done it once or twice)
> but letting it sit for later lets the tobacco "stale" which i think would taste pretty bad <.<


ima just answer all at once. as of right now. my method is this, when im done with the cigar, before putting it out, i ash what i can, and purge, once the cigar has completly gone out, i cut the burned end off, usually about half an inch if i had to guess, then i place the nub in a zip lock or something with a seal, i let it sit (usually with other nubs) for a while, after a week, maybe two. i grind it up, and place it in a baggie, you can put maddy in one bag, nat in another, or all in one, its up to you. i do try and find a pipe baccy to mix it with withing another week or two. usually if i follow this process, the cigar baccy does not get stale, and its all good for the pipe. i dont know the science behind it. maybe the pipe tobacco is letting its moisture keep the cigar from getting dry. i dont know. all i know is it tastes good (usually, assuming its a good mix) its all trial and error. but your just gonna toss tat nub anyway, what do you got to loose? i use pipe tobacco that i dont like as much (but not total crap) and/or i use pipe tobacco that i really like, but have almost ran out of, and dont have enough for a full bowl.

remember. you never know till you try.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Mister Moo said:


> Mais oui! But of course. The thumb-sized "corks" are open on the narrow end which goes into the pipe; the other end is capped, cigar-like. You stuff it (in your pipe) and make small "X" shaped cut on the cap, light and puff. It is the perfect pipe nub. Don't believe me? Just ask any Belgian.


This has to reach a new level of total obscurity and strangeness. And you thought Stonehaven was hard to come by. pheeh.


----------



## Tank997 (Aug 20, 2011)

Zogg said:


> i think putting the cigar in a pipe to nub it works pretty well (ive done it once or twice)
> but letting it sit for later lets the tobacco "stale" which i think would taste pretty bad <.<


I heard about smoking numbs in a pipe the other day and was thinking the same thing. I really like the taste of most cigars when I get down to the nub but most are too hot to smoke at that point so the pipe sounded like a perfect solution. Put the nub in the pipe and smoke it till it's gone.

I know some types of pipes tend to hold the flavor of the tobacco smoked in them more than others. Question is, what would be the best type of pipe to smoke nubs in that won't hold the flavors without frequent cleaning?

Tom


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Very interesting, I think I will be giving this a try! Thanks for sharing OP


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Tank997 said:


> Question is, what would be the best type of pipe to smoke nubs in that won't hold the flavors without frequent cleaning?
> 
> Tom


A cob.


----------



## Tank997 (Aug 20, 2011)

freestoke said:


> A cob.


Thanks Jim! I was thinking glass or bone LOL, Rome NY I'm from Oriskany, with lot of family still up in that area!

Tom


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Tank997 said:


> Question is, what would be the best type of pipe to smoke nubs in that won't hold the flavors without frequent cleaning?
> 
> Tom


< _bump_ >

Aren't meerschaums known for NOT ghosting much, if at all?

I have to say, this thread is both almost hilarious and at the same time very, VERY intriguing to one who enjoys both cigars and pipes. I find it hard to believe cigar nubs could be anything but nasty days/weeks/months after the fact. No matter what type of pipe tobacco they get blended with. Anyone care to send me an ounce to sample, say in trade for a couple cigars? Or, if you prefer, I could pack up and send you all my nubs. :biggrin:

But what I"m really thinking is: what will my wife think about the ghosting of our Cusiniart?

:ss


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

Ok, why didn't I think of this? I'm definitely going to try this in a cob once the wife leaves and I can "borrow" her Kitchen Aide mixer.


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> < _bump_ >
> 
> Aren't meerschaums known for NOT ghosting much, if at all?
> 
> ...


LOL at ghosting the Cuisinart! Our mixer will have the same problem by noon tomorrow.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> :biggrin:
> 
> But what I"m really thinking is: what will my wife think about the ghosting of our Cusiniart?
> 
> :ss


"Does the coleslaw taste funny to you Terry? Have you been smoking your cigars in the kitchen again!?"


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

So, just for fun I asked my wife if I could borrow her mixer. She gave me some choice words and reminded me not to defile her things. LOL.


----------



## Tank997 (Aug 20, 2011)

JuanOrez said:


> So, just for fun I asked my wife if I could borrow her mixer. She gave me some choice words and reminded me not to defile her things. LOL.


You could always buy your own chopper Slap Chop Dub - YouTube


----------



## Wlai (Aug 28, 2011)

I like nubing my tastier cigars in a cob, but my cob just busted because it got wet and the cob split, and so I'm looking for a new one.

To accommodate a variety of RG, is there a Missouri Meerschaum that works better than others? Something that has a tapering bowl and large initial opening may be good?


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Semois offered. Available, though, I don't know. This is ribbon cut Semois, not the bouchon pipe plug.

Vincent Manil Pipe Tobacco - The Pipe Guys


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Wlai said:


> I like nubing my tastier cigars in a cob, but my cob just busted because it got wet and the cob split, and so I'm looking for a new one.
> 
> To accommodate a variety of RG, is there a Missouri Meerschaum that works better than others? Something that has a tapering bowl and large initial opening may be good?


Cobs are cheap, so you can buy a few different sizes for the price of a few cigars. I use a Legend for 42ish RG and the Country Gentleman for 50ish. It's fairly forgiving. Buy a $30 grab bag of seconds and it'll be just like a full drill set. :smile:


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

Hmmm, I've accumulated a number if cigars I've fallen out of love with. Guess I'll periodically sacrifice one by mixing it with pipe baccy. Sounds like a winner!


----------

